# baby khuli loaches.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Big Al's has some.
they are little pieces of silver threads all bunched up in a log.
they swim in a wiggley manner.
is this what they start out like? 
I thought maybe they were baby eels but they said,no, they were loaches.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

All I know is that kuhli's lay green eggs.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They could possibly be baby kuhlis but don't buy them unless you have the right foods and are willing to take the responsibility of raising htem.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I wasn't going to buy them. I was just wondering. 
I already have some loaches-- N Corica!


----------

